# Martial Arts Belt Rack



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Made out of solid oak piece I had laying around. I included some polished brass casings to add a little flare to the piece. I had to ask my younger brother to do the lettering with the pyrography pen. I'm not the best when it comes to lettering. Also added some Ironwood accents to contrast the oak. Finished it off with a few coats of thinned laquer.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Great idea. Who or how do you do all of your engraving?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, I'm stupid......I guess I could read how you did it....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OK I will ask. What is a martial arts belt?

G


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are the belts the Marines wear denoting which level they have achieved in their martial arts system. They were implementing it when I got out. I really wish they had it while I was in because it looked great. The project looks great. You have a real talent for coming up with unique service related projects. They are really cool.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking rack. I would prefer to see belts displayed with the traditional knot.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job. Very creative.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> Nice looking rack. I would prefer to see belts displayed with the traditional knot.
> 
> 
> Didn't know if you knew it, but these are the belts Marines actually wear with their uniform. Unless you see them without their blouse on or get into a confrontation, no one will know what level they are..ha.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

It's a nylon belt with a plastic buckle. It wouldn't knot like a folded cotton belt. :thumbsup:


----------

